# Would like advice on ACC team training



## dano (9 Jan 2006)

Hello.

As some may know, this is my second time being the officer in charge of the ACC team with 557.
The first time was quite the experience as it was given to me shortly before the first comp.

So this time around I would really enjoy some advice and/or insight with members, former members and hopfully officers of any 
Army Cadet challenge team in-regards to training, activities (both motivational and non), teaching techniques, Etc.

So tell me about any of the training aspects that you did with you're team that worked well. What didn't work so well. 
Tell me what teaching aids you enjoyed most, were most informative, etc. Things that kept you motivated.

Thank you.


----------



## future medic (7 Mar 2006)

Hi,

I'm a civilian Instructor with 2250 in Ontario and was also an ex C/CWO with that unit. I was the captain of that team for a couple of years helping them win fourth in our first comp. My officer decided that because it was my team I could train them, with of course some guidance.   

What we did is we had a couple of weekends where things were based on solely that portion of the the challenge. Such as a first aid weekend, cam and concealment/ bushcraft day. I understand that this is quite a strain on the parents and cadets to come out for yet another weekend but it paid off in the end.

Also we had 1 night a week where we did some pt to train for the test and practiced for the biathlon. 

It was a lot of work to get the cadets where they were but coming from the team captain aspect and now from the CI aspect, training them for this years challenge, it was very rewarding to see how the cadets progressed and watching them start to grow into leadership postions that I once held. 

hope this helps, if there are any other questions I be more then happy to help you out. 

cheers,
Scotty


----------



## dano (7 Mar 2006)

Thanks Scotty  ;D . That was helpful.

If anyone else has anything more to add. Please do!


----------



## primer (13 Mar 2006)

What my ACC team Instructor dos is tries to cover as much of all the star manuals in Bushcraft and Field craft as possible.Try working with your team on your FTXs for a few hours if you have time available.


Dano Would you know your teams score for the zone shooting Comp you Did.It would be a great help.
Top Team In EOA was 1503

Thanks


----------



## future medic (27 Apr 2006)

How did everything work out with your ACC training? 

-scotty


----------

